# learning spanish



## northwestlads (Sep 19, 2010)

is it me or does anyone else find learning spanish difficuly?

i bought software, and been for classes and am really struggling... why are no many words similar grrrr

HELP!!!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Stick with it - it gets easier. We all get confused, and we all make mistakes but that is how you learn. Once you are in spain try to mingle with the locals and you will learn far more.

I am by no means fluent but I can get by now. Not from what I was taught in the UK, but from what I have picked up whilst here and from badgering my spanish friends and my fairly recently aquired god send - my spanish partner!

Even now, I make mistakes... i always banter with my OH in restaurants and pretend that the word for chicken confuses me just ask I am about to order (he alwyas insists I do the talking to brush up) and he always looks terrified when I order a chicken incase I fluff it up (if you don't know... Pollo is chicken... Polla is.. well nothing like a chicken!) I mix the two up purposely to wind him up.

What did I do yesterday...without thinikng.... went to a spanish cafe where I always eat 1/2 chicken and chips and without thinking, thanks to my pranking with the OH (this must be karma) , I ordered the wrong thing. hmmm polla con patatas...... thankfully the waiter saw the funny side and said..,,,

"senor... aqui... ahora... chico malo" hwell:

which I thought was rather funny!!!! 

I guess those of you who speak spanish will get it - those of you who don't,, google it!

Stick with the spanish, fluff up all you like.. laugh at yourself... and keep practicing.

Try livemocha - it helped me!


----------



## AlfacarPeter (Sep 30, 2010)

northwestlads said:


> is it me or does anyone else find learning spanish difficuly?
> 
> i bought software, and been for classes and am really struggling... why are no many words similar grrrr
> 
> HELP!!!


Don´t give up! Everyones different and learns at a different ´speed so don´t be discouraged by anyone in the class who seems to be doing really well. You need to congratulate yourself on every little step you make with your Spanish. The most important thing is to practice conversation though that could be difficult if you´re still in the UK but you could try advertising. if you have Internet and can get Spanish radio stations listen to them to improve your listening skills, and try to get hold of tapes in Spanish (we listen to songs a lot in class - its quite useful) books in Spanish, newspapers in Spanish, anything in Spanish! It doesn´t matter if you don´t understand much to begin with, just read little bits and try to get the gist and underline words to look up later rather than at the time. I kept a diary in Spanish for a while too. Hope thats helpful. Good luck!!


----------



## JeanP (Sep 11, 2010)

For some people learning a new language comes easier than others, that is not to say it is impossible just a little more hard work is needed.

I purchased a Rosetta Stone and to an extent it has helped me, but where I really became more comfortable with the language was by listening to Spanish radio stations. At first it just sounds like noise but with determination and a basic grasp of the language I started to understand what the DJ was saying, lyrics of the songs played etc...
I am far from understanding Spanish, but I am confident enough to attempt speaking it and understanding it. Also, never worry about making mistakes when you speak, if you sound strange speaking it to bad, it is the only way to learn.

Keep it up, before you know it you will be speaking like a native (or close to).

Oh and may I add, Rosetta Stone has a lovely audio package that I load on my iPod, so when I am jogging or at the gym it is playing, try and get hold of mp3's to listen to, while driving wherever


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

northwestlads said:


> is it me or does anyone else find learning spanish difficuly?
> 
> i bought software, and been for classes and am really struggling... why are no many words similar grrrr
> 
> HELP!!!


Have you tried talking to spaniards who want to learn English?

Recently on our chat group we had an English guy who was a beginner. He was at first very nervous. He tried chat (written) using google translate for every message he sent and received. Then a spanish guy pushed him and he spoke (sound and microphone). He was amazed and inspired. He is now one of our keenest participants chatting to all and sundry . And all that in 4 weeks.

One problem I also note is that some people who appear good at languages in the classroom turn out not to be so good face to face, and vice versa. As Steve says it is communicating that matters. Being able to conjugate 500 verbs in an academic environment is all well and good but not the be all and end all.

Above all enjoy the process of learning (and pm me if you want to try chat)

Good luck, you will get there if you want to


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

northwestlads said:


> is it me or does anyone else find learning spanish difficuly?
> 
> i bought software, and been for classes and am really struggling... why are no many words similar grrrr
> 
> HELP!!!


I do sympathise, I am lucky because I found it quite easy, but I am at a complete loss when looking at anything involving numbers or following written instructions for some device or other! We all have different aptitudes.

Personally I think classes are the best way to learn, supplemented by CDs or software. And you need to do AT LEAST HALF AN HOUR A DAY of practice, because repetition is what makes it stick. Repetition is what makes it stick. Did I mention that repetition is what makes it stick ...??? Even if you are really busy and it's the last thing you feel like doing, stick to it. It pays off in the end.

If you have a good teacher and a small group you are lucky. I did GSCE like this and it was fine, but when I started the advanced course the group was huge, about 18 people, and the teacher was rude and bossy. So I gave up after a month, despite having paid for 20 weeks, and just worked at home.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Don't worry, you will get there in the end. I did, and I am not the brightest coin in the till. Try and make the learning enjoyable, that also makes it stick,

Hepa


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Hepa said:


> Don't worry, you will get there in the end. I did, and I am not the brightest coin in the till. Try and make the learning enjoyable, that also makes it stick,
> 
> Hepa


Totally agree with Hepa. When speaking with Spaniards try, despite the temptation to speak Spanish. Where I live many speak english and many like to because it is practice for them too, my OH speaks fairly good english and often it is tempting just to slip into english, he is happy to do this because he wants to polish up his english but now we always talk 50/50 english and spanish. If we eat in an Spanish restaurant he makes me order, and if we eat in an english one i make him order. Works well!

When you get here, go to your local Ayuntamiento (town hall), certainly in my area they run heavily subsidised classes (sometimes free) to residents. Chit chat whenever you can. I used to practice phrases like "the weather is nice", and "are you busy" and try tomake conversation with cabbies etc.

It will come!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

It could be worse Northwestlad... I signed up here in Cairo for Spanish lessons.
The teacher spoke Spanish and Arabic.. No English.. lol now that is hard.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> It could be worse Northwestlad... I signed up here in Cairo for Spanish lessons.
> The teacher spoke Spanish and Arabic.. No English.. lol now that is hard.


Now that is impressive! :clap2:


----------



## northwestlads (Sep 19, 2010)

thanks for all the tips and help i am sure i will get there
thought of even trying to say anything to a taxi driver scares the hell out of me i will end up screwing up but i am sure i will get more confident when i am there


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

northwestlads said:


> thanks for all the tips and help i am sure i will get there
> thought of even trying to say anything to a taxi driver scares the hell out of me i will end up screwing up but i am sure i will get more confident when i am there


Just show the driver a piece of paper with the address on - and ask "Cuanto es?" to find out how much it will cost (preferable before you set off)!

You'll be fine.


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

northwestlads said:


> thanks for all the tips and help i am sure i will get there
> thought of even trying to say anything to a taxi driver scares the hell out of me i will end up screwing up but i am sure i will get more confident when i am there


Then chat to a Spaniard who is just as nervous as you. Then you will laugh. Then the ice will break. And you'll wonder what the problem was.

And all in the comfort and security of your own home 

We've all been there


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

nigele2 said:


> Then chat to a Spaniard who is just as nervous as you. Then you will laugh. Then the ice will break. And you'll wonder what the problem was.
> 
> And all in the comfort and security of your own home
> 
> We've all been there


Yes indeed, and I still get nervous if I am dealing with something thats new to me and specific where I may need words I dont know! But now I laugh with them as you said and usually make my point!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

You just have to be brave and have a go! I've made some terrible mistakes, especially with the word for chicken, ice cream cone (dont ask) but it causes laughter and that breaks the ice and you end up communicating and laughing which is good!

These days I'm ok with the language. My vocabulary is limited, but growing and my tenses are all over the place, but I often surprise myself how much a I understand and can say, altho I occasionally have to ask whoever to speak slowly because my spanish isnt good

Jo xxx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Now that is impressive! :clap2:




And I am deaf in one ear.... 


but I am not saying that I am learning anything lol


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

nigele2 said:


> Above all enjoy the process of learning (and pm me if you want to try chat)
> 
> Good luck, you will get there if you want to


 Never a truer word spoken - or written in this case.
I recently met an English teacher from New Zealand. He came to a company that I teach in and as he was speaking to the receptionist it became apparent he didn't understand a word (_*ni papa*_ if you want to learn a Spanish expression!) and I stepped in and helped out. Later talking to him he said "Yes, I've been here for 2 years and still don't speak the language!!" 2 years!! And he didn't understand "Usted no tiene clase hoy". That's the last time I help him out with Spanish. I don't expect wonders after 2 years, but SOMETHING.
Blummin Lemon!!
PS He's _not_ from the UK...
PPS There are lots of good threads here about learning Spanish. Search for them.
Don't forget the excellent BBC free online courses


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> It could be worse Northwestlad... I signed up here in Cairo for Spanish lessons.
> The teacher spoke Spanish and Arabic.. No English.. lol now that is hard.


Around here , that's how all the schools teach. Totally in spanish & usually the teacher doesn't speak english !! We were fortunate that ours did but the lessons were always conducted in spanish . It's the same here with learning english the teachers don't speak spanish ( to start with ).


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Even after 6 years I still have problems on the telephone. Is the speed the Spanish speak on the telephone to save money 

Especially when the phone rings and I have no idea what they are calling about. I like to see someone face to face to understand.


----------



## maxmom (Oct 20, 2010)

Hmmm, MaidenScotland, "alaq salam amigo!" does have a strange ring to it, you're right!


----------



## macdonner (Oct 24, 2010)

Just to echo your worries, i'm completely terrified of mucking up when we move over next year! I think there is more pressure on me as I did a Spanish higher @!$) years ago whereas the OH and kids haven't. I am slowly beginning to remember bits and bobs so hopefully it will all fall back into place - just stick with it and I suppose remember that we are all only human and make mistakes. One phrase that may be handy - "Solo hablo un poco de espanol" (I only speak a little Spanish) - I intend to use that to my advantage to begin with at least lol.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

macdonner said:


> Just to echo your worries, i'm completely terrified of mucking up when we move over next year! I think there is more pressure on me as I did a Spanish higher @!$) years ago whereas the OH and kids haven't. I am slowly beginning to remember bits and bobs so hopefully it will all fall back into place - just stick with it and I suppose remember that we are all only human and make mistakes. One phrase that may be handy - "Solo hablo un poco de espanol" (I only speak a little Spanish) - I intend to use that to my advantage to begin with at least lol.


Don't worry, you'll be fine. The Spanish are so delighted when anybody from the UK speaks Spanish, no matter how badly, that you will soon forget your misgivings. An unbelievable number of Brits never make the effort at all, they just assume everyone else will learn English, so you already have a head start on them!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Don't worry, you'll be fine. The Spanish are so delighted when anybody from the UK speaks Spanish, no matter how badly, that you will soon forget your misgivings. An unbelievable number of Brits never make the effort at all, they just assume everyone else will learn English, so you already have a head start on them!


Absolutely agree! My Spanish OH has many friends who all have welcomed me into their little clicks. Today I met two who I have never met before and I, like always, was terrified incase they talk too fast, think I am ignorant for not understanding everything, or worse still talk Valenciano!!

As always with Spanish, they were lovely, rabitted on amongst themselves in Spanish at about 500 words per second but regularly took it in turns to stop the conversation and in their best effort broken english check I was grasping the conversation and to involve me in it. I always feel awkward with new Spanish people but _always _find they appreciate my efforts.

Once they saw I was trying and grasping a big chunk of it they began to talk more and more english - i think in an effort to show they are trying too! As so many Spanish have said to me, like Alcalaina said, it is the Brits who make no effort that (quite rightly) cheeses them off!

Anyway, another lovely time, two more lovely people to buy Christmas cards for and a new word - *Banco *- meaning bench (park benches etc) - I know its basic stuff but I didn't know it !!

I still use the "lo siento, mi espanol es malo" line, and usually add on something like "es porque soy Inglés, y sin cerebro!" - meaning "It's because I am Engliish and have no brains" - makes them smile and warm to you!!!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I've been trying to learn some Spanish for about 3 years now and had a vocab of around 100 words for my efforts which is pathetic. I have tried many software packages and books, but it wasn't until we finally moved here that things have already started to improve. As someone said above when you try to converse in Spanish you often discover that the person you are talking to miraculously know quite a bit of English which they didn't appear to at the start of the conversation. Worryingly, since I started to learn Spanish, my French has gone from strength to strength. 

It does seem that there is quite a good link between French and Spanish so I thought that would help me, but my brain resolutely refuses to discover this link. I also know that practically all English words with certain endings, such as ably, ally, tion and ble are practically the same in Spanish and there are around 2000 of them (more than my English vocab). But like others have said, try Spanish radio (over the internet when still in the UK) and Spanish TV when you are here. And another good tip is to buy some Spanish kids books for 2 - 3 year olds. When you start learning a knew language it really is just like it was when you were a kid so these books can really help.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

thrax said:


> I've been trying to learn some Spanish for about 3 years now and had a vocab of around 100 words for my efforts which is pathetic. I have tried many software packages and books, but it wasn't until we finally moved here that things have already started to improve. As someone said above when you try to converse in Spanish you often discover that the person you are talking to miraculously know quite a bit of English which they didn't appear to at the start of the conversation. Worryingly, since I started to learn Spanish, my French has gone from strength to strength.
> 
> It does seem that there is quite a good link between French and Spanish so I thought that would help me, but my brain resolutely refuses to discover this link. I also know that practically all English words with certain endings, such as ably, ally, tion and ble are practically the same in Spanish and there are around 2000 of them (more than my English vocab). But like others have said, try Spanish radio (over the internet when still in the UK) and Spanish TV when you are here. And another good tip is to buy some Spanish kids books for 2 - 3 year olds. When you start learning a knew language it really is just like it was when you were a kid so these books can really help.


That's funny, I used to speak French fluently but it has been completely replaced in my brain by Spanish! I have to struggle to say a simple sentence in French now.

As for learning Spanish, I can only say yet again - repetition, repetition, repetition!!! Go over those exercises for half an hour a day minimum, every day, find the time no matter how busy you are. Eventually it will stick.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina;400562
As for learning Spanish said:


> Spanish, English or whatever - I agree, you have to repeat, go over, revise and do it again! The other thing is consistency, which is what Alcalaina also says. You have to dedicate time to language learning and it's so much better if you spend some time doing it everyday than an hour and a half once a week. I've taught courses an hour a day, 5 days a week for 25 hours. Or 30 mins of conversation 4 times a week. Compare that to the traditional two hours a week and no practice in between. What a difference!!


----------



## mazlester (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi all,

Does anybody know of anywhere in and around Los Alcazares where they hold Spanish lessons? I'm looking for a 2 week intermediate course where you attend full time. Are there any webistes that I can look on to search for the info?

Tks

Maria


----------

